# Same old questions?



## elliesmom (May 21, 2012)

After we got Ellie it took a little while to get her a crate/kennel, but when we did i read and read here to go big etc. So i purchased the XL wire crate and she fits in just 1/2 of it i could stuff 3 more v's her size in comfortably. Yes i know she is still growing a little bit. She is 7 months now. Last dr. check. the doc "thought" she was 30/35lbs. all he has for a scale is a "fruit" scale nothing larger. So i guess my question is. Could she possibly be done growing. She looks anorexic bony scrawny etc. She is active and has been wormed. Nothing wrong that way. My dad and i get into disagreements about a V and their physique. His V and Ellie are about the same size? Any one have input if possible.
Her dad and grandpa were big boys. Weimer size maybe and mom was just a little smaller not much!
Thank you
oh BTW i have done the adult calculator estimater and according to that she is going to be underweight


----------



## EastBayer (Aug 17, 2012)

What is the adult calculator estimater?


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

I'm not sure what the adult calculator estimater is.

Ellie is 7 months old now. It's my understanding (and also my experience) that most dogs achieve MOST of their growth potential during their first year. However, they do continue to grow, albeit more slowly, throughout the course of their second year. You won't truly know her eventual size until 24 months.

All you have to do is provide her with high-quality food, fresh water, and a healthy lifestyle. Then just wait and see! ;D ;D


----------



## elliesmom (May 21, 2012)

OMG she eats like a **** work horse, ox cow and pig on the same day!!! She is somewhat finicky about her food. We tried TOTW and she DID NOT like her veggies. Blue Buffalo was a HE** NO. Pedigree she loves loves loves. It might not be of a higher quality. i know alot here feed raw, barf, etc. thats' not an option her. She is leggy so are you saying she will GROW into her legs LOL


----------



## AKGInspiration (Aug 23, 2012)

There is no might not be higher quality with Pedigree... it's a strong NOT. Please please get her off pedigree... it is doing nothing for her and her body needs so much more nutrients... plus you will decrease poops by half probably. 

Check out dogfoodadvisor.com and Dogfoodanalysis.com for different rated dog foods, and explanations of what ingredients are good and bad. I try and feed the highest quality I can comfortably afford. I also like to stay in the 20% range for protein levels as sometimes the 30% range is just too rich for most so they are runny on it. Also have had dogs throw extra protein into their urine etc which can lead to stones and other health issues. 

As others have said, she will continue to really grow through the first year so she has quite a few months yet which are optimum growing times. So I highly bet she will get a bit bigger yet this year even. Then she will broaden and thicken out for the next year or two... it takes time.

Having said that, my Luna is a very petite girl. She broke the breeder record for coming into heat the earliest at 9 months, but is still the runt out of the litter and her heat cycle didn't increase her physical growth rate at all lol. She still took a good 3 years to fully develop. She is 36lbs at a good living weight, 38lbs for show and fat at 40lbs. She is still within the standard height wise etc, just in the minority for size overall. Some find that adding occasional raw meals (don't add to kibble as they process meat vs. kibble different ways so it can tax the system. But alternating raw and kibble meals will work) helps put a bit of weight on the pups. But in the end they all grow at their own rate, and it's not uncommon to have a rather skinny Vizsla for the first couple years.


----------



## threefsh (Apr 25, 2011)

elliesmom said:


> OMG she eats like a **** work horse, ox cow and pig on the same day!!! She is somewhat finicky about her food. We tried TOTW and she DID NOT like her veggies. Blue Buffalo was a HE** NO. Pedigree she loves loves loves. It might not be of a higher quality.


Pedigree is like feeding a dog junk food... they will eat lots of it (and HAVE to) because it tastes good & is very low in nutritional value.

It has the lowest rating possible on dog food advisor:

http://www.dogfoodadvisor.com/dog-food-reviews/pedigree-dog-food-dry/

Slowly mix more & more new (better quality) food in while you reduce the amount of pedigree & your pup won't even notice the difference.


----------



## Must dash (Nov 15, 2012)

elliesmom said:


> Last dr. check. the doc "thought" she was 30/35lbs. all he has for a scale is a "fruit" scale nothing larger.


Why not monitor her weight yourself? It's easily done.
Weigh yourself on your household scales, then pick Ellie up and weigh yourself again.... the difference is Ellie !


----------



## born36 (Jun 28, 2011)

All book I read said that they continue to grow until they are two. Although most growth in first year. Mac I thought was mostly done growing at 1 year. We switched him onto raw food diet and he has started growing again. He has gained 5 kilos since the switch and still all muscle.


----------



## gunnr (Aug 14, 2009)

Nope. She's not done growing.

Tika was about 35 lbs. at 22months old. Now she's 53 lbs. of solid power.
Gunnr was a little whippet until she was 2. She weighed 43 lbs. at one vet check,and was 60 lbs. of rock hard muscle and bone the next check. It's like it happens overnite.
Tika has more power and strength, but Gunnr just has pure athleticism.
They're both strong little girlz'


----------



## flynnandlunasmom (May 28, 2012)

She may be close to full size. Luna was probably about 33-35 pounds at 8 months only about 40 lbs now at full grown size. She's now 18 months and is still about 40 pounds. Those last 5-7 pounds of growth weren't very noticeable. Her head filled out a bit as did her chest and she gained muscle in her legs, but she didn't really grow in height at all since about 8 months.


----------

